

The New .NET Is Coming Fast: 5 Tips to Get You Ready - pakostina
http://www.telerik.com/campaigns/devcraft/new-dotnet-webinar

======
Zekio
I hope, it will be released to YouTube afterwards sounds like an interesting
Session

